# Relive the glory days



## locofocos (Jul 17, 2012)

Besides finding the drivers that don't exist, about how much trouble would it be for someone to get the greatest version of Android (2.2) running on this beast of a phone? I'm learning Java for Android, have programming knowledge from Python, and I've been tinkering with Android a lot since the OG droid.

This is the best I can do in the mean time. Apparently Launcher Pro still runs on 4.2. (Not bad, devs)

Froyo will rise again.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

locofocos said:


> Besides finding the drivers that don't exist, about how much trouble would it be for someone to get the greatest version of Android (2.2) running on this beast of a phone? I'm learning Java for Android, have programming knowledge from Python, and I've been tinkering with Android a lot since the OG droid.
> 
> This is the best I can do in the mean time. Apparently Launcher Pro still runs on 4.2. (Not bad, devs)
> 
> Froyo will rise again.


Ummmmm building the hardware drivers i suspect would be the worse of it. Some things wouldn't work like nfc, front camera, 4G?...


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Acquire a Nexus One


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

This phone wasn't meant to run it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jss2 (Mar 4, 2012)

masully84 said:


> This phone wasn't meant to run it.


exactly,

even if you were able to somehow get it to run, Froyo doesn't have any software keys built into the operating system. it's expecting input from hardware buttons, and there are none on the galaxy nexus.


----------



## locofocos (Jul 17, 2012)

Haha, acquire a Nexus one, nice. Yeah, I was running into the same situation with the buttons on my Nook Color running the initial Froyo builds (only had a hardware home button). It made heavy use of an app like Button Savior or something similar to give onscreen buttons. It was pretty terrible, but then again we're talking about running Froyo on a Gnex, lol. Some of the more developed roms for the Nook Color have buttons integrated into the status bar, even on Gingerbread roms- http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/3658/enocre2shots.jpg. Buttons are one of the last things to worry about, but it could definitely be done (even if I had to go for Gingerbread, the second greatest Android version).

Let's say I was going to forget NFC, front camera, and maybe even data altogether initially. Regarding the drivers, are we talking about manipulating C++ code to use older APIs and function calls? Are the Galaxy Nexus hardware drivers open source? Or are we talking about somehow getting data sheets and circuit diagrams and coding from logic gates up? Android is based of Linux, and you can put a modern Linux DVD into most computers and have a good number of things working. Would Android have something of that sort (obviously not regularly compiled, but available nonetheless), if I could poke around the chipset websites and old AOSP repositories?


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19523637

http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus/675810-downgrade-galaxy-nexus-gingerbread-2-3-a.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's a saying that people see the "good old days" through rose colored glasses.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol at android 2.2 and greatest in same sentence


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol this thread is too funny. It's like taking two wheels off your car because you want a motorcycle. Why not just make a froyo theme?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Most apps don't even support 2.2 anymore or won't support it soon. Last I checked, only 1-2% of market devices run it.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

yarly said:


> Most apps don't even support 2.2 anymore or won't support it soon. Last I checked, only 1-2% of market devices run it.


You weren't far off

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

